# does anyone know how old this is?



## GlassGorillaUSA (Mar 20, 2015)

Found the bottom one week and the top the next week!  Wondering about the age and maybe the value.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Ca 1905......  5 bucks.http://www.ebay.com/itm/J..._trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## TROG (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi,This lid  appears to be the most common English Pot Lid found in the U S and is also very common in the U K. It would date to around 1905 as it has the Kings Crown in the trade mark which dates it post 1901 when Queen Victoria diedhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Victorian-oriental-tooth-paste-pot-lid-manchester-jewsbury-brown-/231497969370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35e65aaeda Hopes this helpsDavid


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey Dave, would having "Chemists" help date it or tell whether it was an export?


----------



## canada (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello; Lid is pre-1891, after that, country of origin would have to be marked, in this case, ''England''. One of the most common potlids, found throughout the English- speaking world, quite common in Canada, where ANY lids are hard to find. Still nice find, though, have dug a few marked with & without " England'' in Ottawa, Canada , from c 1910 dumps. Dave


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 26, 2017)

Just dug a bottom to one of these. Am hoping the top is nearby.


----------



## TROG (Jul 27, 2017)

Good luck with your search and hope you are looking in a privy as will be much easier to find both pieces as I have found that usually if you dig in a dump the chances tend to be  for maybe 2 lids complete with bases for every 50 lids or 100 bases.


----------



## westerndug (Oct 3, 2019)

Any dug lid is worth at least 25.00.


----------

